# Mouth agape



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 3 young D. azureus that are nearing the end of their 30-day quarantine. This morning I was feeding D. hydei and one of the frogs reacted like it had been stung in the mouth. For a minute or two it acted like it was trying to cough something up. It also wiped its mouth several times with its forelegs for several more minutes. Now, four hours later, the frog is sitting with its mouth slightly agape. Any idea what could have happened or possible treatment I could provide?

wuness


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I could be that it is shedding its skin. Frogs do this from time to time but, we hardly see it. It can be scary the first time you see it but, I wouldn't worry about it unless the frog keeps doing it for a long period of time. Just make sure that the humidity is at the right level and keep an eye on the frog.
Hope that helps!

Later,
Brad


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree, sounds like shedding behavior.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

For four hours?????? :?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess I overlooked the four hours part...
Usually, shedding is a fairly quick process in frogs...if it is still gaping now, I might suspect respritory problems, and you might want to evaluate the cleanliness of the tank it is in.


----------



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

My frog does seem to have a problem this morning, although his mouth appear normal. I don't think it ate two flies. It did orient to flies several times but did not follow through. It spent most of the time lying low, almost on its belly. I was wanting to move them to the vivarium today. If it is a shedding problem, would the move into the vivarium be better for my problem frog? The quarantine bowl is at room temp, but the vivarium is closer to 80 and probably more humid. 

wuness


----------



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

My problem frog appears normal again and is eating with gusto. These were my first frogs and the situation did rattle me a bit. I'll file it under shedding behavior. Thanks.

wuness


----------

